# Beaches for dogs.



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi,

Can you tell me which beaches on the West of Cyprus allow dogs please?

Thanks
Geraldine


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you tell me which beaches on the West of Cyprus allow dogs please?
> 
> ...


There is only one official beach in the east at Agia Napa according to the Cyprus Mail Article. Legislation to designate beaches have been totally ignored so that the local legislation that bans dogs from beaches (the only EU state to do so) effectively stands. It's a very touchy subject - generally speaking dog's aren't welcome here, I'm afraid. The link to the recent Cyprus Mail articles gives more info.

?No one cares? about dog beaches Greens complain - Cyprus Mail


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks very much.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

kimonas said:


> There is only one official beach in the east at Agia Napa according to the Cyprus Mail Article. Legislation to designate beaches have been totally ignored so that the local legislation that bans dogs from beaches (the only EU state to do so) effectively stands. It's a very touchy subject - generally speaking dog's aren't welcome here, I'm afraid. The link to the recent Cyprus Mail articles gives more info.
> 
> ?No one cares? about dog beaches Greens complain - Cyprus Mail


Is there another Agia Napa then? The one I know is in the Eastern part of the island on the South coast!


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Is there another Agia Napa then? The one I know is in the Eastern part of the island on the South coast!


That's the one - the only dog friendly (designated) beach in the Republic is on the eastern coast at Agia Napa. Those in the West have not implemented the law which requires coastal municipalities to designate a stretch for dog walking - feelings run high there (in one extreme case a dog owner and his pet who broke the law which bans dogs from beaches was murdered by an infuriated resident...)


----------



## Harry1. (Dec 3, 2009)

whats wrong with going to a deserted beach with your dog early in the morning before say 9am i know there are plenty of beaches that are deserted in Cyprus


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Harry1. said:


> whats wrong with going to a deserted beach with your dog early in the morning before say 9am i know there are plenty of beaches that are deserted in Cyprus


Nothing, I guess - unless you are discovered and reported, or like the unfortunate guy who ran into trouble in Paphos, you get confronted by a local who takes offence at your (technically illegal) behaviour.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

kimonas said:


> Nothing, I guess - unless you are discovered and reported, or like the unfortunate guy who ran into trouble in Paphos, you get confronted by a local who takes offence at your (technically illegal) behaviour.


Looks like a few midnight walks then!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Looks like a few midnight walks then!!


Its far safer to stay off the beaches completely Geraldine, at least until such time as there is a designated dog walking beach. 
There are plenty of other places where you can safely walk your dog. 
Also remember that it should be on a lead, although not everyone sticks to this law.

Veronica


----------



## Harry1. (Dec 3, 2009)

*beaches for dogs*



Geraldine said:


> Looks like a few midnight walks then!!


my husband and i are hoping to retire to western Cyprus early next year, are there any happy expat dog owners in and around paphos, we want to bring our miniture dachshund with us. i can see the chap who keeps answering the questions live in nicosea in the north im more interested in the paphos area.:focus::


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Harry1. said:


> my husband and i are hoping to retire to western Cyprus early next year, are there any happy expat dog owners in and around paphos, we want to bring our miniture dachshund with us. i can see the chap who keeps answering the questions live in nicosea in the north im more interested in the paphos area.:focus::


I don't think we've strayed too far off topic (if you'll pardon the pun) - the point of my posts was to point out that dog walking on beaches is illegal in Cyprus on all beaches apart from one designated dog walking beach which is in the east at Agia Napa. I'm sure there are lots of happy dog owners (and dogs) in Paphos. Nevertheless dog owners should be aware that Cyprus is not exactly welcoming of dogs - as the incident in Paphos where a dog owner and his dog were ran down and killed on the beach for offending local sensibilities proves. It is also good advice to muzzle your pets whilst out walking as lanate poisoning, although rare, is not unheard of and quite a few innocent pets have died rather horribly as a result of this illegal practice - which sometimes is seen to deliberately target popular dog walking routes.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Harry1. said:


> my husband and i are hoping to retire to western Cyprus early next year, are there any happy expat dog owners in and around paphos, we want to bring our miniture dachshund with us. i can see the chap who keeps answering the questions live in nicosea in the north im more interested in the paphos area.:focus::


There are quite a few expats with dogs around us and they have no problems. They have a tendency to meet up outside our house and head off together down the lane to walk their dogs.
Our next door nieghbour has a little rescue dog (very cute) and our friend at the top of our lane has 3 rescues. 
As long as you chose where you live carefully and go for the middle of town there are always plenty of open areas where you can safely walk dogs. Also it is never far to get in your car and go up into the hills for longer walks.

Veronica


----------



## Harry1. (Dec 3, 2009)

*beaches for dogs*



Veronica said:


> There are quite a few expats with dogs around us and they have no problems. They have a tendency to meet up outside our house and head off together down the lane to walk their dogs.
> Our next door nieghbour has a little rescue dog (very cute) and our friend at the top of our lane has 3 rescues.
> As long as you chose where you live carefully and don't go for the middle of town there are always plenty of open areas where you can safely walk dogs. Also it is never far to get in your car and go up into the hills for longer walks.
> 
> Veronica


thanks for that veronica :clap2:


----------



## Pamie (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi, I have lived in Paphos for over a year and have to rescue dogs. It is so stupid this law that bans dogs from beaches, you only have to look at the beaches and see all the rubbish etc that is on them so you could hardly call the Cypriots Beach careing - but as Veronica says we have to abide by the rules. We take our dogs (on leads) down to Riccos Beach but walk up the top where the cars park - fortunately my dogs don't like the water so they would not go near it. Hay Hoe never mind I am sure the day will come when we will live in harmony.


----------



## Harry1. (Dec 3, 2009)

hi pamie 
my dog loves the water but never mind i will get him a paddling pool, im sure threr are plenty of lovely walks for us 
carol


----------

